# Subwoofer Internal Pictures



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good sites that show pictures of what the insides of a subwoofer look like (and aren't put out by manufacturers?) I'm curious to see what the drivers look like on some subs. 

One good example of what I'm looking for is Audioholics: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/velodyne-dd-18/velodyne-dd-18-inside-look



Some companies boast about the size of their sub's magnet/basket (Velodyne, JL Audio, etc), but other companies shy away from that (Klipsch, Bose, etc). I'm guessing that they don't want to disappoint consumers when they see the tiny magnets behind the drivers and wonder why the sub sounds like a one-note boom box. Granted, some companies use this as a great marketing tactic, but generally, I'm the type of person who likes to see what makes my sub tick.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

There's some internal pictures in my build thread, here.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't seen any sites that show pictures of manufactured subs, but I have taken apart a Pioneer sub. I was amazed at the cheapness of the subwoofer, amp and cabinet construction.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I remember reading a thread on either this forum or another that showed the internals and drivers of several mid-market subwoofers compared to the SVS ISD-10. What a joke. The ISD-10's driver was a beast compared to the other subs. I think listening and looking at the internal components build quality sends a more powerful message to consumers than any spec could ever do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

It's actually here, right above this thread.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ce-off-svs-pb10-isd-takes-few-contenders.html

There should be more reviews like this in the future...


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new SVS PC-Utra.


















This driver weighs 68 pounds (!!!!!!!!!!).


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Great pics! Wow, look at that internal bracing...

I'm going to see if a friend will let me carefully take apart his Definitive Supercube. I'd love to see what those drivers look like from the inside. I will post if I am successful. raying:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a woofer! How much does that sub cost?:R

Matt


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

The SVS PC-Ultra is $1399 each plus $99 shipping.

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pcultra_new.cfm










I had both in the theater system being driven by the LFE channel, but after reconfiguring the main systems...








...to operate without both channels' four 12" woofers* (and running the bass/MR stack full-range on the bottom), one PC-Ultra is now running in the 2-channel music system with a LP-filter point of about 40Hz...and sounding gorgeous. :bigsmile:


* which will soon be running, with 4 of its brothers, in an infinite-baffle super-SW system.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some pics of the SVS PB2-Ultra.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you post any side by pictures of the old TV-12 Ultra driver next to the Ultra 13 driver?


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

How does your old Ultra/2 subjectively compare to the new PC-Ultra in terms of output/quality?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

> "Can you post any side by pictures of the old TV-12 Ultra driver next to the Ultra 13 driver?"


No; I'd have to take both of them out again, and that's WAY too much work. :rolleyesno:



> "How does your old Ultra/2 subjectively compare to the new PC-Ultra in terms of output/quality?"


Don't know; haven't listened to it. As the PB2-U has 2 drivers instead of 1 and more power than the PC-U, I expect it'll sound better in _some_ ways; we'll hear soon.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

In the link to the DD18 article, am I the only person left slightly disturbed by the total lack of internal bracing?

I had cause to carry a DD15 a fair distance recently and was surprised how light it was; Now I know why.

Russell


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/blog/?m=200708 Scroll down for a cutaway of an Epik subwoofer. They also show the insides of their flagship from looking into the driver's hole in the box.


----------

